# ما هي أقصي مسافة ممكنة للمواسير بين وحدتي المكيف الإسبليت



## mostafabakry (9 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الإعزاء 
محتاج مساعدتكم في الإجاية علي سؤالي بخصوص تكييف اسبليت كاريير 2.25 حصان 
ما هي اقصي مسافة ممكنة للمواسير النحاس بين الوحدة الدخلية و الوحدة الخارجية بحيث الا يتأثر اداء المكيف بالسلب 

منتظر ردودكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 يوليو 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم 
أقصى مسافة أفقية بين الوحدتين 10 أمتار ورأسية 5 أمتار وإذا زادت المسافة عن ذلك يؤثر بالسلب على بلوف الضاغط وبالتالى على عمره الإفتراضى وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## loaisouthboy (9 يوليو 2010)

اقراء الكتاب المرفق مع المكيف لانو كل مكيف بختلف عن الثاني مكيفات ال ال جي 15 متر


----------



## eehaboo (9 يوليو 2010)

هذا الامر يتعلق بقدرة الضاغط ومنشأه وجودته ليس هناك معيار محدد


----------



## mechanic power (22 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## محب الحرمين (22 أبريل 2011)

بعض التقنيات الان زودت المسافة الي 100 متر وده بالنسبة لل vrv وده لشركة ال جي وانا شفت مرة كتالوج اظن لدايكن وصلت في دكت سبليت الي 150 متر حاول تدور عن الكتالوجات عن النت لانها فقدت من عندي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أبريل 2011)

أخي بالنسبة للوحدات Cassette Type & Ceiling concealed duct تعمل لمسافات بعيدة تصل لــ50 متر الطول الكلي (راسي + افقي) والسبب هو الضاغط نوع Scroll Compressor هذا بالنسبة للوحدات المنفصلة اي هنالك قطعة خارجية واحدة وداخلية واحدة اما بالنسبة لمنظومة VRV فهي تعمل لــ1000متر مسافة كلية ولكن هذه المنظومة هي منظومة مركزية اي خارجية واحدة وداخليات متعددة.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2011)

أولا تحية خاصة جدا جدا لمحب الحرمين = منور الملتقي 
 و اسأل الله ان تكون موفق 
لو تكرمت ارسل لي رقمك في رسالة 

ثانيا انظمة التدفق المتغير لوسيط التبريد تتيح لأكثر من مائة متر و هي تطوير لنظام الاسبليت و تستطيع ان تسخر وحدة تكثيف مبردة بالهواء قدرتها 40 طن لخدمة عدد من الوحدات الداخلية و في اماكن متعددة من المبني و اختيار الوحدة الداخلية يتوقف على استخدامها في هذا المكان فمن الممكن ان تكون الوحدة الداخلية للميني سبليت اووحدة مخفاة مع تمديد مجاري هواء أو وحدة دولابية الخ 
تتوقف المسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية و الداخلية على قدرة الضاغط على دفع الفريون من حيث توجد الوحدة الخارجية الي حيث يتم تركيب الوحدة الداخلية 
و يوجد دليل من كل شركة منتجة لوحداتها يبين العلاقة اقصي مسافة و قطر الأنبوب


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أيها الزملاء الكرام ) مقتبس من ايميل ارسلته للزميل المجتهد م علي خطاب ، و ببساطة شديدة
- هذا رد على موضوع الـ vrf & vrv
الموضوع ابسط من ان ينظر اليه على انه هرم مغلق على اسراره 
كلنا يعرف وحدة تكييف الشباك
والتي بسبب ما تحدثه من ضوضاء مباشرة 
و بسبب محدودية العطاء التبريدي المحدود 
وبسبب ان بعض الغرف تكون داخلية لا تطل على شارع او منور
استحدث الميني سبليت 
بمعني انه تم فصل مجموعة تكثيف الفريون التي تتكون من الضاغط و ملف التكثيف و مروحة تبريد المكثفووضعها في وعاء او مغلف او صندوق ووضعها بعيدا عن المجموعة الأخري
و هي مكونة من المبخر( ملف التبريد ) مع مروحة تداول الهواء و توزيعه وفلتر تنقية الهواء ، أي مجموعة التبخير 
و تم وضعها في صندوق انيق لا تصدر عنه ضوضاء مفزعة و تجعل الشعور بالراحة متعة
سميت مجموعة التكثيف بالوحدة الخارجية او وحدة التكثيف المبردة بالهواء 
و سميت مجموعة المبخر في اطارها الأنيق بالوحدة الداخلية 
و مع التطور في صناعة الضواغط و ادوات الكنترول و رغبات المستهلك 
تطلب الأمر تعظيم العطاء التبريدي للوفاء بمتطلبات المستهلك من رفاهية
و ترتب على ذلك تصميم وحدات تكثيف اضخم ووحدات داخلية يمكن وضعها في غلمكان المراد تكييفه او ملاصقة له 
من هنا جاءت الوحدات المجزأة المركزية التي تتمتع بقدرات كبيرة و سبل راحة اكبر و حرية في تزيع الهواء لأكثر من مكان
تلي ذلك البحث في امور استهلاك هذه الوحدات للطاقة خاصة في حالت الستخدام الجزئي للمكان و تناقص معدلات الإشغال يصير التفكير في كيفية تشغيل الوحدة بأحمال جزئية ، و لم يكن ذلك ممكنا دون تطوير الضواغط فوجدنا انه تم استخدام ضاغطان او اكثر في وحدات التكثيف بحيث يتم تشغيلها متوافقة مع الحمل التبريدي الفعلي
الا ان ظهور الضاغط متغير السعة و الضاغط متغير السرعة حل ه1ه المشكلة 
و هو مايسمي الآن بمنظومة التكييف ذات معدل تدفق متغير لوسيط التبريد
VRV & VRF
وهما تسميتان لمنظومة واحدة تم استحداثهما لأمرين : الأول هو عدم توافر المكان الكافي لعدد كبير من الوحدات الحارجية مثلما يحدث في الأبراج السكنية او الادارية ذات الارتفاعات العالية و الطوابق المتعددة التي لجأ البعض لإتخاذ طوابق خدمة تضيع من المساحات القابلة للاستغلال الاستثماري 
و معظم هذه الطوابق مع ازدحامها بالوحدات الخارجية تعاني من تكون جيب حراري لا يسمح لهذه الوحدات بأداء مهمتها
الأمر الثاني محدودية تمديد انابيب الفريونلمسافات رأسية و افقية طويلة 
و فكرة المنظومتين تقوم على اتخاذ وحدة تكثيف أم 
MOTHER AIR CONDENSING UNIT 
تقوم بتغذية عدد من الوحدات الداخلية indoor units
هذه الوحدات الداخلية تتنوع طبقا لرغبة المستهلك بمعني انه يتم تركيب وحدة داخلية حائطيةwall mounted او سقفيةcieling mounted او أرضية floor mounted نوع : مني سبليت minisplit او وحدة دولابية stand free أو كاسيت cassette type
او سبليت كونسيلد concealed split
، او وحدة مخفاة ملحق بها مجري توزيع هواء: كونسيلد داكتيد concealed ducted
دون معوقات انشائية او ميكانيكية .
يترتب على ذلك اننا بصدد وحدات تعمل على اساس الحمل التبريدي المطلوب بتغيير معدل تدفق الفريون الي الوحدات الداخلية فيتم تغذية الوحدات التي تعمل فقط ، وهذا هو المقصود من استخدام الـ variable refrigerant flow ، و بالتالي فان الكمبرسورات تعمل بقدر مايحتاج الحمل التبريدي الفعلي و لا نكون بحاجة لتشغيل كل الكمبرسورات ، بالاضافة الي ان الكمبرسورات ذاتها تكون متغيرة العطاء فيحدث الوفر في الطاقة 
و ترتب على ذلك عمل دراسات هيدروليكية متقدمة على شبكة انابيب نقل الفريون وابتكار قطع و ملحقات نحاسية تخدم الغرض : و هو: 1- طول المسافة بين الوحدة الخارجية و الوحدات الداخلية ، 2- ضمان تدفق متجانس للفريون ،
3- استخدام مساحة أقل لتسكين الوحدة الخارجية ​ 
وقد قدمت شركة ال جي برنامجا لحسابات التمديدات الخاصة بشبكة تداول وسيط التبريد 
و يعيب النظام سعره المبدئي رغم انه يغطي نفقاته في عملية توفير الكهرباء و اعمال الصيانة 
و لا بد منتغيير ثقافة المستهلك لاقناعه بان استخدامه للنظام هو استثمار طويل الأجل 
مع تحياتي و رجاء تداول هذه المقالة​


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohamedhussein (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كندي يونس (8 نوفمبر 2014)

اقصى شيء 15 اعل شيء 7ونصف

ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع هندسة التكييف والتبريد وصيانة جميع انواع المكيفات وكتب الصيانة وشكرا 
http://masabihaddoja.blogspot.com
http://airconditioner-auto.blogspot.com/
http://clubclimfroid.blogspot.com/
http://clubchillercontrol.blogspot.com/
http://youtubeclimafroid.blogspot.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/abobahaaeddine


----------



## منصور اشرف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم فيما يخص المكيفات 9000و12000و18000و24000جل مواسيرها 05 امتار


----------

